# kart fliped (flipkart)



## william (May 13, 2011)

i have never purchased from online sites.. and thus not sure abt how much secure and safe they are.. i want to know is flipkart safe and secure?..and whats the gurantee product is genuine?


----------



## gagan007 (May 13, 2011)

well I am not sure about others but this one in particular is safe. on being safer side you can avail their cash on delivery option. we (TDF members) have seen it grow from a small bookseller site to a sufficiently large online seller of tech goods (mobile, laptop, cameras). i have made a purchase and I am happy with the product


----------



## asingh (May 13, 2011)

william said:


> i have never purchased from online sites.. and thus not sure abt how much secure and safe they are.. i want to know is flipkart safe and secure?..and whats the gurantee product is genuine?



It is perfectly safe and secure. You get original products.


----------



## ajayashish (May 13, 2011)

i bought a mobile online and it is genuine... complete box packed and awesome packing for courier.


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2011)

i also heard that after certain orders(5..i guess), we get discount coupons from them too
but i think we should  have an free account on flipkart, right?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 13, 2011)

Not only it's genuine, it's highly recommended too.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, seal of approval.


----------



## Rahim (May 13, 2011)

Already bought books for over 70K with CoD option. Its safe and secure.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 13, 2011)

Yup, I have also bought few books and a mobile from Flipkart, they are reliable, packaging is good, customer care is responsive, and really fast shipping. And I mainly love their COD service on almost all the products 

Go on...no fear with flipkart.


----------



## william (May 13, 2011)

and how to make sure that product is not refurbished...? this was my frnds doubt when i told him abt a deal i am gng to make..he said its a steal at that price..but do u know whether its refurbished or new..? basically i want buy a laptop form the iste so shuld i consider that it will be new adn genuine product only..and also do they provide bills or other documents so  that we could show them up at authorised service centers and aslo do they authorised service centers accept these products under warranty?


----------



## asingh (May 13, 2011)

^^
They JUST do not sell refurbished or do re-sales.

It will be a brand new laptop, authorized to be sold in India, with all papers. Any service center / RMA node will honor services as per the selling contract.


----------



## Ricky (May 13, 2011)

Well.. I turn to online store when something I need is rare enough and I need it desperately.


----------



## william (May 13, 2011)

so without prob i can make the purchase??


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Well.. I turn to online store when something I need is rare enough and I need it desperately.



I like it to be delivered at my door.



william said:


> so without prob i can make the purchase??



yes, btw what are you going to buy ?


----------



## soumo27 (May 13, 2011)

They are reliable enough. COD Option is very good for me, as I'm not yet eligible for a bank account. 

Bought some Games from them. The packing of these games were although, not good enough. They provided Games in Driver's CD Packs and not in Cases; However, the discounts they give on Games makes it worth a deal.

And the Customer Service is also quick and helpful...


----------



## R2K (May 14, 2011)

I came across a thread in TE forum recently where a guy had real problem dealing with flipkart about a warranty issue with a dell smartphone or something.


----------



## william (May 14, 2011)

Faun said:


> I like it to be delivered at my door.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, btw what are you going to buy ?



well i am planning to buy a laptop from them..



R2K said:


> I came across a thread in TE forum recently where a guy had real problem dealing with flipkart about a warranty issue with a dell smartphone or something.



buddy u confuse me now..everyone else says its gud...this is the only case u have heard na? 
guys help...


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2011)

I'd say tell the local dealers about the deal on flipkart and if they can offer a comparable price. Most of the time it works and you will be able to get the same from local dealers.

I did it for a DSLR and few days back for IEM. Mailed the local dealers with the link to product page on flipkart and asked to make a deal which I couldn't refuse.


----------



## william (May 14, 2011)

ya will try that also..will do it in a day or two...


----------



## xtremevicky (May 14, 2011)

Rahim said:


> Already bought books for over 70K with CoD option. Its safe and secure.


Woah ! How much you read man ? Nice !



william said:


> ya will try that also..will do it in a day or two...



Flipkart are good !

They and Letsbuy are better than Ebay IMO


----------



## Vyom (May 14, 2011)

Are there finance schemes on laptops on Flipkart?
For those, who don't have credit cards?


----------



## william (May 15, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Are there finance schemes on laptops on Flipkart?
> For those, who don't have credit cards?



don't know abt schemes but prices are good?


----------



## Vyom (May 15, 2011)

william said:


> don't know abt schemes but prices are good?



Telling or asking?


----------



## Sarath (May 16, 2011)

Bought a Razer Imperator from Online Shopping - Buy Mobile Phones, Cameras, Laptops @ Lowest Price - Letsbuy.com
Hopefully they serve well in line with the reviews about them


----------



## CA50 (May 16, 2011)

Go ahead buddy, you will not regret it


----------

